# Fishing info on Flamingo



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Post the same question in the general section - you will get much more attention.

Paint it black and lemaymiami are in these waters all the time.

Have fun


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

In may the huge 100 plus tarpons will be under any bridge in the keys.Night time is best.You can catch snook also with hank brown and shrimp at the same time.Great time to be in the keys.If you want reds you'll have to hit the island troths on the way to Flamingo or just follow the yacht channel from long key that runs along nine mile bank to sandy key till you get to lake Ingram.Its about 25 miles.If u in the keys ill just stick to tarpon,snook and some snappers.Or bonefish and permit and stay in the keys.Hope that will help u out.


----------



## seawee (Aug 3, 2011)

Creek Freak, thanks for the good info.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

There should be redfish on just about every flat out there in May. My favorite time to redfish. You no longer have to go all the way to Flamingo to get redfish, for they are now in the keys at a good rate, since the cold snap of 2009/2010 seemed to really allow redfish to flourish. Back in october, I was fishing flats that normally only held bonefish and was surrounded by insane amounts of large redfish. I had to stop casting at them, because every time I'd cast into a school of tailing reds and hook up, a school of bones would pop up. The flats surrounding Islamorada.


----------



## seawee (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks, this is some good info
Dick


----------

